# Servos..



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

The servo in my 18 mt cant handle the sidewinder micro 6800 and I need a new one.. I just cant decide which is better? What servers would you suggest for 1/18th scale brushless?

Thanks!! :wave:


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

ok redefine question, What are you guys running for servos?


----------

